

Python: Writing a Compiler and Interpreter in 160 lines of code - davatk
http://www.jroller.com/languages/entry/python_writing_a_compiler_and

======
tptacek
Nice code, but that's not a compiler.

~~~
cpr
Agreed. It's a nice college freshman first project.

~~~
tjr
Hmm, a compiler it may not be, but I doubt many college freshmen could do this
as a first project.

~~~
ajross
The final project for everyone in my intro course was to write a LISP
interpreter. Have we fallen so far?

------
bprater
Terrific example for people that want to understand how interpreters work.

Not perfect. But perfect for getting your feet wet.

------
hsmyers
Wonder why comments are closed for the article?

~~~
jauco
probably spam

